# New Honda HSS928A Delivered Today



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

My new 28 inch track drive unit arrived today. No real test to speak of, but did a quick start-up video below if anyone is interested (link fixed). First impressions: It's solid. The new features are improvements that are worth waiting for. The steering control levers work well. I was initially thinking I would have to buy a dolly to move the machine around the garage when not in use. The unit moves as easily as a my old wheeled model. Really easy. Forward and back. Right to left. Very pleased. The hydrostatic drive engages well. I was expecting "choppy" movement, but on a clear driveway, nothing but smooth movement (Yes, I ran it up and down the driveway to test things out. Heck, it's fun getting a new snowblower regardless of what you buy).

The pneumatic gas strut works well. I can see the benefit of this and when it's at the top setting, it makes moving the machine even easier. The LED light throws off a nice wide, bright beam. The old halogen light was nice, but is cast shadows and the chute would block the light when it was moved to the right side of the machine. Granted, I installed an after market light on the old machine. If I had got an electric start model, I would have likely put some additional lights on the unit, just because I could and to help keep me visible when I'm in the road. (I really enjoy Paul Short's videos and mods). 

I like the electric articulating snow chute. It runs smooth. It was always a delicate balancing act with the old crank chute. I think this is a nice feature. 

Nice job Honda engineers.

I made my first mod as soon as I got it. I removed the back skid shoes and installed side shoes. This was a personal decision and one that may impact how well it moves in the snow. However, I think this will keep the bottom sides of the housing from getting beat up. I'll wait to see how this works when we get snow and will swap them for back shoes if necessary. The posts from others on this topic were interesting. I'm not certain what the best configuration is.

I'll re-post once some snow arrives. Thanks.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice video! 
Can't wait for my HSS to arrive...


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice. Enjoy. 

BTW that's a lot of machine for the size of your driveway (visible at end of the vid). You'll make quick work of it. I expect you'll be offering to clear out a few neighbors just for fun.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice! Congratulations on the new machine. They're saying it's going to be a warm December 

And welcome aboard, Advocate !!


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice rig! It's a shame it's not going to snow this winter.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

SnowG said:


> Very nice. Enjoy.
> 
> BTW that's a lot of machine for the size of your driveway (visible at end of the vid). You'll make quick work of it. I expect you'll be offering to clear out a few neighbors just for fun.


That's just the front drive. We have back side drive due to double lot to back street. But I do tend to help out the neighbors. Have to build some good will. Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet new machine and vid! That new LED light throws off some serious light.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Congrats and nice video - will be interested in how the mods work out.


----------

